# Buying Shark!?!



## bigfishy

I want to buy one for my nano tank!

  

*dream on & slap myself*



http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-black-tip-reef-shark-pups-W0QQAdIdZ244760169


----------



## Holidays

If you bought that.....then you win, you are the champion of gtaa hehe.


----------



## Big Ray

ahh man, that's so inhumane .... and Im the last guy you would hear this from LOL Im not part pf PITA nor do I agree with that they say, but sharks inside a home are a whole different story .... 

on that note, I own a shark as well  haha nurse shark and Im experimenting my electrical knowledge on the poor guy .... trying to make a electric free environment for it, by placing charged particles around its tank to diffuse any electrical field ... still experimenting


----------



## gucci17

This person sells other marine fish as well. Anyone have information on this seller?


----------



## Sunstar

IF I had a tank large enough (big als oakville) I might consider it. then if I had a marine tank that size, I'd beable to affort it.. because I would have millions. Monster tank needed.


----------



## trailblazer295

That is extremely cruel to own such an animal, they grow to 6ft. Like many sharks they have to swim 24/7 to keep water moving over there gills to breathe. They are built to spend there whole lives on the move. Animals this large shouldn't be legal to own privately.


----------



## Big Ray

trailblazer295 said:


> That is extremely cruel to own such an animal, they grow to 6ft. Like many sharks they have to swim 24/7 to keep water moving over there gills to breathe. They are built to spend there whole lives on the move. Animals this large shouldn't be legal to own privately.


that's not even the biggest concern, although legit shark dealers ask for pics of ure tank before sending you one.

sharks can feel and sense electrical fields/currents and .... and tht is how they find food and .. in the oceans, in cities, there is just too much electrical interface and it makes the shark go crazy ... .


----------



## trailblazer295

Big Ray said:


> that's not even the biggest concern, although legit shark dealers ask for pics of ure tank before sending you one.
> 
> sharks can feel and sense electrical fields/currents and .... and tht is how they find food and .. in the oceans, in cities, there is just too much electrical interface and it makes the shark go crazy ... .


Oh wow, your probably right, I don't know enough about them to know how far they can sense imbalances in the water. Yet another huge reason why they shouldn't be allowed in captivity.


----------



## Will

I probably don't really need to defend selling sharks, but their certainly are keepers in the area that have tanks large enough for even these smaller shark species. Its just not good to see them advertised to just anyone, rather than directed to a certain network of appropriate buyers. But then, the hobby isn't as vast as it is with our neighbors to the south.

BigRay, that's really interesting. Was the first step of your project to put grounding probes in the sharks environment?


----------



## Big Ray

Will Hayward said:


> I probably don't really need to defend selling sharks, but their certainly are keepers in the area that have tanks large enough for even these smaller shark species. Its just not good to see them advertised to just anyone, rather than directed to a certain network of appropriate buyers. But then, the hobby isn't as vast as it is with our neighbors to the south.
> 
> BigRay, that's really interesting. Was the first step of your project to put grounding probes in the sharks environment?


I completely agree, and at 1000, Im sure ALOT of ppl would buy it, most ppl just dont care if their animals dies after a month ...

grounding probe would just short out any current leaking into the tank from power heads or .... and usually in well sealed tanks and good equipments you dont have straw voltage nor current in there. But sharks can sense any electrical fields, hundreds of miles away ! that is my TV, frigde, even the power bar, and everything else. after reading about this on RC, I got reminded of one of our projects in school, where we had to find a configuration to make an electrical vacuum, by placing charged particles on sides to cancel out any electrical field so there is no field detectable inside the test environment (or tank in this case). of course that would cost alot, so Im trying to find a better way of doing this so it would be suitable for an aquarium, (not home aquarium but larger ones that can actually house a shark and keep it happy  )


----------



## 50seven

Are they reef safe? Will they be aggressive to my other fish? 

What a beautiful creature... definitely should only be housed in a tank large enough to allow it room to swim free; even the tank at Big Al's Scarborough seems a bit small.


----------



## Will

Sounds like a monumental task in this technological day and age.

I'm sure you've put much thought into your project. Has the idea of skylights come up as replacement for electrical lighting components? 

I wonder if, In large-scale public aquariums are the mechanical components like pumps, sterilizers and such located far far away from the main tank for the benefits of sharks and other fish with this extra sense. Or is this thought still new?


----------



## Big Ray

Will Hayward said:


> Sounds like a monumental task in this technological day and age.
> 
> I'm sure you've put much thought into your project. Has the idea of skylights come up as replacement for electrical lighting components?
> 
> I wonder if, In large-scale public aquariums are the mechanical components like pumps, sterilizers and such located far far away from the main tank for the benefits of sharks and other fish with this extra sense. Or is this thought still new?


I live at young and finch, if what I have read about sharks are true, they can sense the LEDs installed on the CN tower lol

besides finding prey they use the electromagnetic field of earth to navigate. they sense any vibration over 20 HZ. and alot more senses which we cant even understand.

public aquariums for sharks and rays, simply dont care for this. I dont mean electricity in water, I mean electromagnetic fields that we produce.


----------



## Big Ray

50seven said:


> Are they reef safe? Will they be aggressive to my other fish?
> 
> What a beautiful creature... definitely should only be housed in a tank large enough to allow it room to swim free; even the tank at Big Al's Scarborough seems a bit small.


and none of them can keep their sharks for that long ! sad

only nice one Ive seen here was at oakville BA, they got a nice tank but again too many eels and sharks in there.


----------



## Will

Yes that is a nice display... I'm a bit more keen on the longer racing style tanks than cylinders, but this one is always clean and the fish always looking active and healthy. 

Last time I checked stock was;
3 black tips
1 6'+ Eel
1 2'+ grouper
And some yellowtail damsels.


----------



## ameekplec.

As long as you can meet all of their requirements, I'd say go for it. But if you're going to fall short anywhere, then forget it 

If I recall correctly, there's a fellow that posted here his catsharks (or something similar...I can't recall), that was among the first in the world to have captive-bred and born pups of his particular shark species. More responsible knowledgeable people like that should be housing these beautiful creatures.

FWIW, if I had millions of dollars, I'd have a huge reef with a wobbegong. They're so cute!


----------



## Kweli

While sharks are cool and majestic, everytime I see it at Big als I only look at it for a few minutes. 

I mean, it swims in circles.. and thats it... No personality that I have grown to appreciate from some of the smaller creatures in my reef tank...

Although its way more badass to show someone your shark instead of your "nemo" fish

I wonder how much the laser beam attachment costs


----------



## Big Ray

if you put the reef fish (blue tang) with personality in a 2 G pico tank, they too will act like the shark there !

do a search on aquarium in Dubai Mall  those sharks have so much personality they eat each other 
lol

fish in small space go crazy ! I have seen this first hand, I know alot about rays, (stingrays) and they develop the same ISsues when housed in a small tank, they swim in patterns, have a hard time locating food and ... we just dont get these animals enough to be able to house them easily, us humans depend on smelling to smell food lol imagine if I was putten in a tank with different good and bad smells all around, and blind folded lol, Id go crazy too 

PS. sharks swim in a around motion when sleeping since it requires the least amount of Oxygen (work on the sharks behalf, they glide around, dont have to swim)


----------



## wtac

Big Ray said:


> I live at young and finch, if what I have read about sharks are true, they can sense the LEDs installed on the CN tower lol
> 
> besides finding prey they use the electromagnetic field of earth to navigate. they sense any vibration over 20 HZ. and alot more senses which we cant even understand.
> 
> public aquariums for sharks and rays, simply dont care for this. I dont mean electricity in water, I mean electromagnetic fields that we produce.


It's nothing compared to EMFs produced by pumps....must drive them kooky


----------



## trailblazer295

I'd have to agree with BR, if you could only do circles you wouldn't much personality either.


----------



## Big Ray

wtac said:


> It's nothing compared to EMFs produced by pumps....must drive them kooky


I think it does, IF I can make what I was saying though, it should sell good  at least to BA so they dont have to replace their sharks every couple months 

I MEAN, send their shark to a bigger tank and getting another one as they claim  haha


----------



## wtac

I'm not sayng ANYTHING...LOL!!!


----------



## bigfishy

ameekplec. said:


> FWIW, if I had millions of dollars, I'd have a huge reef with a wobbegong. They're so cute!


Lotto Max

Wobbegongs are dangerous, they will bite even if they were unprovoked



Minimum for blacktip: 3000G+ tank


----------



## solarz

Big Ray said:


> I live at young and finch


lol you do? So do I! Maybe I could go see your shark sometime, eh? 

Anyway, why not put a faraday's cage around your shark tank?


----------



## gucci17

Yonge and Finch eh? My wife and I like that area but it's a pricey area to live no?


----------



## Big Ray

solarz said:


> lol you do? So do I! Maybe I could go see your shark sometime, eh?
> 
> Anyway, why not put a faraday's cage around your shark tank?


everyone is welcome to drop by for a coffee or a beer 

its EXACTLY the same Idea, BUT, of course I dont want to build walls around my tank  so looking for a better alternative.


----------



## Big Ray

gucci17 said:


> Yonge and Finch eh? My wife and I like that area but it's a pricey area to live no?


not really man, I dont think so, I used to pay way more when I lived downtown lol but I dont have a wife, so maybe that's why  haha


----------



## bigfishy

Big Ray said:


> everyone is welcome to drop by for a coffee or a beer
> 
> its EXACTLY the same Idea, BUT, of course I dont want to build walls around my tank  so looking for a better alternative.


House or Condo?

and free parking?



I want to drop by and see your shark tank!  must be huge! :O


----------



## bigfishy

Big Ray said:


> I live at young and finch, if what I have read about sharks are true, they can sense the LEDs installed on the CN tower lol
> 
> besides finding prey they use the electromagnetic field of earth to navigate. they sense any vibration over 20 HZ. and alot more senses which we cant even understand.
> 
> public aquariums for sharks and rays, simply dont care for this. I dont mean electricity in water, I mean electromagnetic fields that we produce.


If they are that sensitive...

so in theory, if I drop an EMP bomb beside the tank, the shark will just explode?


----------



## trailblazer295

Hope you have a lot of chairs, you will have a mob soon showing up to watch the shark.


----------



## Big Ray

bigfishy said:


> If they are that sensitive...
> 
> so in theory, if I drop an EMP bomb beside the tank, the shark will just explode?


I am not a marine biologist.

if you are interested, I can provide you links (which you can google yourself) to read more on sharks.

using logic, I have never exploded after smelling a skunk, so I do not think sharks will explode that way


----------



## wtac

EMF to sharks, IMHO, is like for humans a constant ringing/static in our ears, strong smells and tingling sensation in our limbs/skin.

JMHO


----------

